

Suddenly lots of spam on HN? - mattkrea

Just noticing this tonight. Are there lots of spam submissions happening or is this normal and I just don&#x27;t see it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6680248<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6680032
======
Fundlab
Looks like those links have been taken down so your post essentially lacks
context.

I was curious to see what those submissions were

~~~
mattkrea
Glad to see that. It really wasn't that much but it was no different than you
see on most blogs nowadays.

I haven't been on HN that long but I was still shocked to see it.

~~~
nkurz
If you turn on "Show Dead" in your profile and look a the Newest page, you'll
get an idea of the volume. I try to go through and flag for spam every time I
submit something.

I'd estimate that usually about 20 out of the first 100 posts are already
dead, and I flag 2 or 3 more. I'm not sure how much of this is automatic and
how much other users.

(Glancing now, it seems to be considerably fewer. It varies quite a bit over
time, and I might be remembering the highs more than the average)

------
felipelalli
How can we report? Like "BR" style: "I report U"

~~~
mattkrea
I _believe_ those with high karma can flag submissions

~~~
mschuster91
Yep, the threshold is something around 250 points, iirc. I wonder what
threshold the downvote ability carries at the moment.

~~~
mattkrea
I think I recently saw something mentioning that it was at 100

~~~
mschuster91
100? Can't be. I'm at 314 at the moment and cannot downvote, yet I can flag
posts...

~~~
DanBC
[http://hn-karma-tracker.herokuapp.com/](http://hn-karma-
tracker.herokuapp.com/) says the current limit is 500, with about 11% of users
having downvote privs.

